# Hi



## Joal (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi
Me and my wife are new here. I've started iui treatment this week So my llovely wifey has been injecting me for the past 3 days Because I'm too scared to do it myself!   It's our first ever cycle. Is anyone else doing iui or having treatment this month? 

X


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Joal. Congrats on starting your first cycle. The injections do get easier. I am on my third IUI and slightly ahead of you as I should have IUI either next Tuesday or Wednesday. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Joal (Aug 10, 2014)

I hope so the Gonal F pen isn't so bad it's the Suprecur one I'm not fond of! I've got a second scan Tuesday. Not really sure what to expect. 

Good luck for next week fingers crossed it works this time


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi we're just about to go for our first appointment at Care Nottingham on Wednesday! We've been funded for 3 unmedicated DIUI's so hoping on Wednesday we will have a clearer idea of start date!
Had all my tests, hsg etc at local hospital so hoping as soon as we get a sperm match we can start!
How long did others have to wait? Good luck with your treatment!
Jen x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi joal
welcome, good luck to you both


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm due to start my first medicated cycle this month, have first scan on Monday, eek, then will have gonal-f.  Am hoping its third time lucky for us.

Good luck to all having treatment.


----------



## Joal (Aug 10, 2014)

Elerifairy it happened quite quickly for us from when I had the hycosy. They backdated us on the waiting list from our referral date. I had a few more bloods done in september then we chose the donor. It was supposed to take  12 weeks to arrive so we were pencilled in for january. They called us at the end of October to say the sperm had arrived but to still go ahead in January as they close  over Christmas so my wife called them as AF was due that weekend and it seemed silly to wait so they squeezed us in fir Nov. Its all been a bit of a whirlwind! We gget 3 tries at iui and if that doesn't work 1 try at ivf.  We've been so lucky with all this. ..hopefully the luck will stretch a bit further! 

Mrsww good luck with this cycle!


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Good luck to everyone having treatment.

Did it take long to get from the referral to treatment stage? Myself and my DP have our first appointment at the fertility hospital in a few weeks but we may have issues other than lack of sperm, never easy!   I'm not sure if this will slow things down for us or may even mean we get a little more help, it's so difficult to anticipate the timeline for this.

Thanks xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Joal said:


> Hi
> Me and my wife are new here. I've started iui treatment this week So my llovely wifey has been injecting me for the past 3 days Because I'm too scared to do it myself!  It's our first ever cycle. Is anyone else doing iui or having treatment this month?
> 
> X


hey *Joal* wishing you both the best of luck.
i am currently abroad about to start IVF #2. injections aren't too bad are they? i was petrified last time but managed to do them on my own with minimal bruising. think each 1 its gets easier. anyway take it easy and i will keep everything crossed for you.
bex


----------



## Joal (Aug 10, 2014)

Herts85 that's so exciting! I hope everything goes well!  It's taken about 16 months to get to this stage from being referred by my doctor in July 2013. We had our first appointment at the clinic January 2014. That's when we met with the consultant who checked we met all the criteria.  We had to have a hycosy which took ages to get that appointment because they lost our referral but after that tthings moved pretty quickly As they backdated us on the waiting list.  We were quite lucky because the sperm was supposed to take 12 weeks to arrive but arrived after 5/6 weeks!  I think it varies from clinic to clinic and they all have different ways of doing things. 

Bk2013 thank you for your good wishes :0) we had our 2nd Scan today and they had to abandon because I had too many follicles.  I responded a bit to well to the.  A bit disappointing but to we're on track for January now.  This time with clomid so no more injections!  :0) I found the injections fine to start with then they got really painful from about day 3 which was weird!

I hope your ivf goes really well for you. Did you go abroad especially for the treatment or are you living abroad? Sending you lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*joal* sorry to hear your tx has had to be abandoned but fingers crossed for January.
decided to have tx abroad as had family living in here in Bulgaria when i had IVF#1 in February so could stop with them and cost of tx for complete IVF with all drugs, tx, scans, bloods (everything) cost just under £2000. 
family have moved back to UK now but still decided due to costs it's cheaper to come here for IVF#2.
We did look at it in UK but couldn't get funding and we were given an approximate cost of £6000 per cycle and although we are lucky enough to be in a position to be able to pay privately we decided why pay £6k per cycle when we could pay a third of that.
I also knew several people over here that have used the clinic and Dr i see with success and we were lucky to get a BFP first go but just unlucky to then mc.

good luck with your journey - you will find this place a godsend as so many of the questions can be answered by people going through the exact same thing as yourselves rather than having to have your questions answered by the medical professionals.

take care
x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Joal, sorry to hear your cycle had to be abandoned   wishing you lots of luck for january     


bk, i dont blame you for going abroad, the price difference is huge isn't it, and why pay 6k when you can have 3 goes for that abroad!!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*poppy05* price is better GBP £ to Bulgarian Lev - much better than GBP to Euro which is also another reason chose Bulgaria than another European country.
prices they charge in UK is just ridiculous.
x


----------



## Joal (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow that's such a difference on cost. Do you find the care and reactions are ok abroad? Sorry to hear about mc  for your first go. Keeping everything crossed for this time x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*joal* - i found the care exceptional and the hospital and clinic very clean - these are 2 things i worried about before going over for tx. i did have to go for a month as the consultant over there wanted me there from day 1 of my cycle right through to the end.
this time i took my mum with me and we stopped with friends for a week and then a hotel for the other 2 weeks and with flights for both of us, hotel, taxis and food and drink the cost came in at approx £3000. i really would recommend tx abroad to anyone considering it. the drugs i was given although different names was the same as i would receive in the UK and the consultant had me in every couple of days for scans to make sure the drugs i was taking were doing the right think and not over or under stimulating me. good luck with your journey 
bec xx


----------

